# whats happening?



## loolagigi (Feb 15, 2010)

well, i can only think of one thing...over fert. just bumped up ppm to 250 from 100. guess i should flush?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

What do you think is happening? That is not much of a ppm swing for the size of the plants also no burnt leaf tips from over nute.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 15, 2010)

i checked ph, it was fine....hmmmmm just cleaned out and added h202, and new water, not sure if im ganna add nutes....?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2010)

This doesn't really look like nute burn to me either--the curling leaves often signal some kind of pH problem.  What was your pH?  What nutes are you using?  Are these seeds or clones?  How old?  When I have problems,  I check both my pH and my ppms from the water in the res before I dump and change the water.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 15, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This doesn't really look like nute burn to me either--the curling leaves often signal some kind of pH problem. What was your pH? What nutes are you using? Are these seeds or clones? How old? When I have problems, I check both my pH and my ppms from the water in the res before I dump and change the water.


ph was 5.9 and ppm was 250 before res change. i dont get it...it did get cole here the other night, but i think the low was in the high 60's in the cab......just keeping an eye on them right now.....going to check ph in a couple hours. i have no nutes in there.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

> the low was in the high 60's in the cab.




that will not cause any problems


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 15, 2010)

still looking crappy.....damn, i wish i knew what to do.......


----------



## Growdude (Feb 15, 2010)

What are you feeding them?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like a overwatered plant in soil, so is the air pump giving you enough oxygen to the roots and water?


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 15, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Looks like a overwatered plant in soil, so is the air pump giving you enough oxygen to the roots and water?


feeding them flora nova grow......or was anyway. i thought maybe i crimped the air hose....but if i did its fixed now.......heres more pics....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 15, 2010)

It looks like over/under watering to me (don't know if this is possable in hydro?) or temp stress...either too hot or cold.  It definately looks like stressed plant, and not a nute problem.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah its funny, for like 2 days they were growing fast, and then i changed res and added a little more nute......nothing different than any other time i do a res change. i am thinking about adding a little nute, since its just plain water right now....just waiting for a diagnosis.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 15, 2010)

2 days ago they looked like this.....http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=629528&postcount=26    right now temp is 77 at 38 humidity


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2010)

What do the roots look like now?


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 15, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> What do the roots look like now?


they were a little darker then the other day...i thought maybe because if additional nutes coloration   here....


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah man, roots look like crap compared to pics above in link from 2 days ago,    ***?  root rot?   i use h202 in each res change/fill, about a cap full in the 5 gall.  damn, i dont see any way for light leaks......maybe i didnt push my lid down all the way????? i dunno dammmnitt
i feel sick


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

looks like slimy roots in your last pics. Your H2O2 treatment should have whitened those roots up. When I followed _TBG_ thread on slimy roots mine were all white again by the time I got done with the procedure. I would re-do the H2O2 treatment if roots are not completely white.

What are your bucket temps?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 15, 2010)

Allright I found ya, but seriously dude...I'm not the guy to be asking help from when it comes to hydro...anything I will be able to tell you would be only from what I have read.  Youv'e got others here that are way more experienced than me...I don't even want to guess...I know roots should be white....lol....thats about it for hydro.

Really sorry that I can't be of more help bud, I just don't want to feed you a line...I really don't know much about hydro.  Like I say to everyone else, get with Mindzeye, PCDuck, or THG...they all seem to be more than capable, and always willing to help.  Good Luck!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 15, 2010)

see...lol...duck was already here to help while I was typing that msg!


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 15, 2010)

ok, ill do another clean res change here tonight.....ill add h202, and a little fert.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2010)

Follow the TBG thread and all should be well again http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2177


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 15, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Follow the TBG thread and all should be well again http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2177


thanks ozz, will do on the link. thank you


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 16, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> "loolagigi has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space...."




clear some space LOL


----------



## devildog5524 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the same problem with my new plants, they are about 3 1/2 weeks old. I was told to flush the soil with straight tap water, luke warm or room temperature. But mine aren't doing so well since doing so and since I'm new to this site I can't even figure out how to post a new thread here. Can anyone help?


----------

